# Dodo Blue Velvet vs. Dodo Purple Haze vs. Dodo Purple Haze PRO



## West (Jan 11, 2009)

Hello everyone

Is there someone who can tell me the actual differences between the 3 above mentioned?
I like my wax to be a soft wax - therefor I went to read about the Purple Haze (I have gotten a black car now) but I could see Blue Velvet also is a good wax for the darker cars - BUT is a hard wax.
Is the only difference between Purple Haze & Blue Velvet that the one is soft and hard?
I then found the PRO version (Purple Haze PRO) and I'm now confused what the difference between this and the regular Purple Haze version is.

Hope you can help me


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Hopefully Dom will be along to tell you the complete difference.

I understand pro is maybe a more durable version but I must say Purple Haze as standard is a fantastic wax, i've never failed to be impressed by it.

Order up a panel pot and try it. 

The colour of your car vs wax won't make a dicernable difference.


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

From their description and their price Purple Haze PRO seems to be better than Purple Haze. Dodo says the PRO is an attempt to reach Supernatural level.


----------



## corbettjarvis (Jan 10, 2011)

purple haze is just the soft wax equivalent of blue haze. the pro versions include extra durability that's all. I've been advised to use the hard wax pro version (blue) for the tropics but used to use soft waxes when I lived in the UK.... hope that helps ?!


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

Dodo's pro waxes have been blended with Red mist, and little tweaks to the Recipe.

pretty much a hybrid


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

Jordan said:


> Dodo's pro waxes have been blended with Red mist, and little tweaks to the Recipe.
> 
> pretty much a hybrid


Interesting, I didn't know that. :thumb:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Purple haze is colour charged soft wax, blue velvet is the equivelant in a hard wax, just down to user preference on those 2 tbh.
Yep, redmists sealnt properties have been blended into the wax mix for added durability, simples. If your wanting more bang for buck then pro editions are the ones to have.


----------



## GrEyHoUnD (Oct 9, 2010)

Am i right in saying soft waxes are for use with your hands and hard waxes for foam applicators?


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Fwiw I found ph easier to apply than php. Both buffed off a treat though.


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

GrEyHoUnD said:


> Am i right in saying soft waxes are for use with your hands and hard waxes for foam applicators?


Not specifically, you can still use either with either technique. Sure, the softer may be a little easier to work with by hand, but it's all in your preference at the end of the day, and the time of year. If I go for the 'by hand' method this is usually in warmer times.... Most of the time I use an applicator for either soft or hard


----------



## GrEyHoUnD (Oct 9, 2010)

So what would the benefit of a hard wax over a soft wax then? (sorry for hi-jackin the thread :/)


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Some feel they get slightly better durability, never seen any difference tbh. Some hard waxes give a slightly warmer glow to the finish. Hard waxes are far easier to apply sparingly so you get a touch more from a pot. The soft waxes do apply very easily but you can sometimes over apply soft waxs which makes you use far more in the long run and makes it slightly harder to remove and finish down properly without any wax hologramming.


----------



## GrEyHoUnD (Oct 9, 2010)

Ahh its a case of personal preference then isnt it. Maybe trying the dodo panel pot selection maybe the way forward mate n seeing what looks best on your car mate. Ps thanks beau techniques for clearing that up


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

The panel pots are a great way of entering the realms of the dodo along wit trying hard / soft waxes aswell as colour charged waxes. Sceptics say its just clever wording and marketing but the colour charged waxes do tweek the colour ever so slightly in the right light. if your running that corsa in your avatar I would have a go with supernatural and rainforest rub for definate.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

To be honest all the dodo waxes are great there's hardly any differences between them, you wont go wrong with any of them, as for the colour charges again hardly any differences I have used purple haze pro on my silver Subaru and its great along with SN, LF and BA,:thumb:
Try them all, I now use the one with the best smell


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

great gonzo said:


> To be honest all the dodo waxes are great there's hardly any differences between them, you wont go wrong with any of them, as for the colour charges again hardly any differences I have used purple haze pro on my silver Subaru and its great along with SN, LF and BA,:thumb:
> Try them all, I now use the one with the best smell


I know what your saying on silver gonzo, same with whites and blacks. But get a warm colour like red, yellow etc and you notice the difference with certain ones. but like you say, you won't go wrong with any as they are versatile waxes :thumb:


----------



## GrEyHoUnD (Oct 9, 2010)

Beau Technique said:


> The panel pots are a great way of entering the realms of the dodo along wit trying hard / soft waxes aswell as colour charged waxes. Sceptics say its just clever wording and marketing but the colour charged waxes do tweek the colour ever so slightly in the right light. if your running that corsa in your avatar I would have a go with supernatural and rainforest rub for definate.


Yes that is my car mate. Would you not go with PH or BV? I was hanging my nose over the SN  but heard something about versions or something?


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

GrEyHoUnD said:


> Yes that is my car mate. Would you not go with PH or BV? I was hanging my nose over the SN  but heard something about versions or something?


V1 is no more so you will get the latest version anyway ( unless buying second hand ) Supernatural will give a real rich and warm glow to the finish but do remember, majority of the finish is in the prep. Supernatural will just add that little extra something to the finish.


----------



## seanypeeps (Dec 15, 2010)

Hi boys been deliberating which wax to buy for a week or so now and finally got round to ordering a panel pot of Blue Velvet Pro to be applied to my ebony black RS6 i couldn't choose between the two (ph or bv) so marketing got me the BV route. Has anyone applied it to this paint. Well once the weather gets a bit better i'll be able to get my new toys out and have a play. Cheers Sean


----------



## F17BAD (Dec 12, 2010)

i use PH on my Flat black golf GTI

just done this today, i used a Spindoctor with Megs Speedglaze, then 2 coats Jetseal, and 3 coats PH

You get loads of coats out of a panel pot too - less is more with this stuff, i really like it


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

F17BAD said:


> i use PH on my Flat black golf GTI
> 
> just done this today, i used a Spindoctor with Megs Speedglaze, then 2 coats Jetseal, and 3 coats PH
> 
> You get loads of coats out of a panel pot too - less is more with this stuff, i really like it


that looks superb!!!


----------

